# A good gas grill?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I need a new gas grill. Anyone has any recommendations? My budget is about $1,000 and I want a decent quality liquid propane grill. That grill is mainly going to be used for 2 to 4 people: chicken breasts, skewers, pork ribs, steaks etc. 

So far I'm looking at the Weber Genesis E310, but I'm wondering if there are any other manufacturers who build a quality grill in that price range? 

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You'll have a number of quality choices. There was a fairly comprehensive thread on this a year or so ago, but many models will have changed since then. I'll try and put up a link to it.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

While my original search had been unsuccessful, I found a thread where you explained how to search by your username. I did, and found this:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cooki...l-outdoor.html

Probably the thread you're thinking of? Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cooki...l-outdoor.html

There's the link. We should be seeing some other new input as well.

While I've never used them, Costco has had some NexGrill (or similar name) that have looked tempting at decent prices.

Phil


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The gas grill world is actually fairly regional. You're in SoCal IIRC which is a good thing, lots of manufacturers. Cal-Flame leaps to mind.

Also, if I remember your location correctly from reading it off your post header two minutes ago -- you're in a Barbeques Galore area. A few years ago I could vouch for them, but they've been through a few reorganizations and made some strange moves. Nevertheless, they sell good product at decent prices. The store managers used to have authority to negotiate prices -- I'm not sure if they still do. They're pretty good with after-sale service, which is a big deal.

It's been awhile since I researched the market, and longer still since I've been in it. It used to be common practice for fairly prestigious manufacturers to license their name to Chinese manufacturers who contracted directly with big boxes like Lowes, Home Depot, etc. I think it's still happening, but not quite as insidiously. That is a lot of grills come from China -- period. It's not the scandal it used to be.

Still, the problem with buying from Costco, HD and Lowes is parts availability after a couple of years. They sell some good grills. But you want to protect yourself against the occasional parts failure -- especially with a good grill. I'm not saying "don't do it." I'm saying "see what you can find out about parts." 

In terms of longevity -- all the manufacturers have learned the lesson of using decent stainless of an adequate guage and using decent materials for the burners. The differences between less good and better are harder to spot; they're like fasteners, valves, plumbing, and so on. Speaking of fasteners, if you don't like whatever comes in the box, don't be afraid to run to the stove and replace it with marine or aircraft grade -- or whatever meets your standards.

It's been a couple of years since I looked, but Kenmore (Sears) used to represent solid value at the lower end of the good grill price spectrum. Worth checking out.

Not to be too obvious, but there's always Weber. Webers are good grills for the money -- borderline excellent. Well built, good features, good support, parts availability all over the country for years and years, you name it. If you're having trouble making up your mind, just consider Weber the can't-go-wrong default. 

Good luck,
BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

BDL, funny, I posted this when I was on my way back from BBQ Galore! And the sales guy there was insisting the Weber E310 was a great choice. 

What scares me a little with that grill is reports that it may not get very hot, thus harder to sear steaks on it, and ... I don't like the location of the knobs (what were they thinking?). 

I'll keep looking, but unless I find something better for my taste, I may very well go with that Weber.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For starters, I'm BIASED! Too many years in the Central Coast of California, I guess!

B-B-Q means "Santa Maria Style"!

36" long, 24" wide, 36" deep, no "gas", no "charcoal", only "oak bark", Cooking grate adjustable from 3" above the coals to 24"-36" above the coals.

No "smoke", no "slow cooking", no "mopping", red hot "oak bark fire" Tri-tip (and Elk Sausage) on the grill, Pinto beans in the pot, green salad in the bowl, and Garlic French Bread, heated on the grill.

I know, I'm a "heathen", but it is really GOOD!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Well don't get me wrong. I'm getting a fire pit and intend to use only wood in it. Not to sure how to go about it yet, but that's the plan. That's how I used to do it when I was a kid (we'd go with friends in the woods, gather a few pieces of wood, make a bonfire, play some guitar and grill some sausages and steaks). Charcoal is boring!

However, I know once in a while on a week day, at 6:30pm, my wife will smell a neighbor's barbecue and want some grilled chicken. And at that point, I won't be bothered starting a wood fire, so a gas grill would be a nice backup plan. 

The fire pit will be for the week ends or the parties. But that's for another topic - I'm sure I'll need your help on that one as well.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

FF-

I got a "Member's Mark" grill at Sam's Club about eight years ago. It pretty much matches the big Weber, but at half the price. It's all-stainless, 3 17,000btu burners, rotiss with 12K btu infra-red burner, and a 12k side burner.

The maker, Grand Hall (Chinese, naturally) has a very good reputation for quality and service. Take a look at these websites.

Member's Mark Gas Grill - Part 2 (continued discussion) - Cooking Outdoors Forum - GardenWeb

GrandHall

I believe Costco has a very similar if not identical unit from Grand Hall; I think it's still about $600.

Based on my experience, I'd say it's worth a look.

Mike


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I scored a weber S-320 (as posted in the other thread) last year for like 825 or 850$ shipped....and it was worth it.

Of course, i'm saving up for a big green egg, but....for coooking for parties, having people over, and just being able to easily "turn on" a grill without fiddling with anything or messing with charcoal.....It does quite well. Gotten it up to over 700 degrees (according to the lid guage)

the ONE downside, is the burners are back to front, I would have prefered side to side. Other than that, I'm happy with it, and use it at least 2x a week, now that the weather is nice, I've been using it more like 5x a week.

i use the side flame all the time too. well worth the extra money.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey RPM, thanks for the feedback! I'd read your old thread - it's good to have a recent update. I just saw a copper Weber E-310 today, it looked beautiful and sturdy, much sturdier than the Kenmore who looked quite flimsy next to it. 

I also saw a Big Green Egg, but apparently that thing is not really a grill right? Looks more like a Tandoori oven to me. :roll:

I don't think I'd ever need a side burner - what do you use it for?

PS: Those skewers with the rolled meat look quite tasty!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

BGE does an EXCELLENT job of grilling but it's charcoal fired. I gathered you didn't want that. It's also a very good to excellent smoker. The limitations are size, weight, ugliness and price.

You can get the same performance from a "Primo," which is larger and less money.

You can also get a marginally better performer, with much better looks and spend a lot more money with a few of the upend ceramic or refractory cookers designed along the same lines. My friend David has one of the tile covered Komodos and it's not only a great performer it looks fantastic on his patio. A real wife pleaser. 

Not to take anything away from the ceramics, but a WSM does the same things about as well, for a lot less money, and is portable to boot.

I'm a charcoal guy when it comes to grills, no more gas for me. But I prefer something larger and a little more traditional for both grilling and smoking than the ceramic types. So, I have steel separates.

Going back to an earlier Weber concern -- it's true you can't get the same high heat output of of a Weber that you can out of some others. The way around this is to preheat the grill with the cover closed to build up a lot of heat at the grate, and get your steaks seared -- then finish cooking them at a slightly to much lower temperature. 

Of course if you really want huge heat you can look for a grill which includes an IR burner. Or ... just go ahead and buy your Weber, and buy a portable IR at the same time. That way, you not only have a steak specialist you have something to schlepp along for picnics.

BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Everything. Anything. Really.

sauces, sauteeting veggies,.....boiling water,










if im making something grilled, with some pasta maybe, I'll cook the pasta on it. heck, sometimes I just eat outside just not to mess up the house much and use it.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd like to "have it all" so, I have a gas grill, its great for every day, great when I have 30 people over (pfft...thats me pretending to have friends) but I of course like things cooked on a charcoal, or even wood burning grill. I hear great things about the BGE....getting the thing up to over 1000 degrees. 

Don't mind the looks much and the size, don't they have a jumbo one now? 

I'll certainly look into the other suggestions. 

The restaurant I frequent, has a wood burning grill, and well.....I love it.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have the Jenn Air version of the Nexgrill. Not a bad unit, we have the 5 burner 70,000btu Model. Side burner is somewhat reliable and we did purchase the rotisserie for use with the infra-red burner mounted on the back wall. That has been used several times for roasts, turkeys and even ribs (before I bought the smoker).

Anyhow, it was sold by Lowe's and is the version before they reduced the quality and thickness of the stainless steel. The burners and heat baffles, if kept clean work fairly well. The only thing I dislike about it is it never gets hot enough to char the steaks Pittsburgh style. I do have an old Weber Kettle for just that purpose now but when I don't want to light a fire, I've resorted to using a ton of trim fat placed on the grill next to the steak. Works okay but you end up with a ton of carbon. 

There are some really nice grills out there nowadays. Nexgrill seems to be the most popular brand that most places put their name on. I've always like Weber and hope to someday have a ranch kettle. But until then.........The Jenn Air will do just fine. 

Personally, I can't say that I'm a huge fan of propane or even natural gas, but for convenience of use........It is sure a nice thing. The ideal for me is a gas fired charcoal/wood burner. Maybe someday I'll convert the Jenn Air to gas fired a charcoal/wood burner. Just a few simple modifications and.....


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

In the wood/charcoal burner line don't forget Klose BBQ Pits by Klose - Houston, TX He makes quite a few wood burning grills.


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I love my weber e310, its great!! gets up to 550 degrees esp if you want to sear the meat and grill. My wife bought it for me for fathers day last year. Great!! She also upgraded the grill rods to cast iron. I like them cause they get really hot and great grill marks.

Matt


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

kingdancing,

It's been four years. FF, the OP,_ might_ have scored his grill by now. But I'm curious. Why are you quoting from old posts?

BDL.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Is this a haunting by the ghost of BdL?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Zombie threads that don't have a visible new post are the product of spammers trying to slip something past the system. The system still sees the thread has recent activity (a spammy post that was deleted) even though the post is not visible. While its probably not truly a bug, I can't call it feature either.


----------

